# Human-Made And Natural Disasters



## Aquarius (Jul 9, 2016)

*Healing Prayer For Disaster Victims 
*





​
Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Your only born Son, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
May the Light of Your courage, power and strength 
Flow freely into us and our world, not only into 
Those affected by natural disasters
Like earthquakes, flooding and landslides,
But also the victims of human-made tragedies,
Wherever they may be happening.

Grant us and our world the gift of Your wisdom and love, 
And help us, together with You and the Angels,
To lift the souls of all who 
Through such events are going 
Home into the world of light, 
Guided and protected by the blessing, 
Healing and helping hands of the Rescuing Angels.
We thank them for making sure that 
No spirit and soul of any disaster victim
Will ever be left behind and forgotten,
Or get lost in the vastness of space and time.
May those who have passed on 
Forever rest securely in Your loving embrace,
The same as the rest of us and our whole world.

We pray for forgiveness for anyone who to this day 
Insists on transgressing against Your law of love
And in cold blood commits crimes against humankind. 
May the radiance of the Christ Star 
Shine into their hearts and souls,
So that the Divine spark in them awakens
And they too once more become aware 
Of their true nature as Your child, 
Whose earthly existence serves a higher purpose,
And the duties and responsibilities 
The right of being on the Earth brings with it. 

May Your Divine courage and strength 
Flow into the survivors and all who are
Lovingly attending to the sick and wounded
In mind, body, spirit and soul. 
These things we are asking from You,
In the name of love,
Your name and ours,
For the blessing and healing 
Of our world and all worlds.

Amen
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 10, 2016)

*The True Cause Of All Disasters*​ 
 What are we to make of natural events like the catastrophic earthquakes and tsunamis that every so often strike our world, as well as the man-made disasters like those of New York 9/11 and London 7/7/2005, and more recently in Paris and Brussels, as well as all other catastrophes that have taken place in the past? I believe that they – the natural ones and those brought about by humankind – can only be explained and understood from the viewpoint of the Karma and destiny of our whole world. My intuitive inner guidance tells me that natural disasters and acts of terrorism alike can only be understood in the context of lessons we and our world have to learn. The wisdom and understanding garnered from them becomes the property of humankind’s collective soul consciousness, which is an integral part of the soul of the whole of Creation. 

The White Eagle group of spirit guides teaches that there are five Universal laws. 



Reincarnation 
Cause and Effect 
Opportunity 
Correspondences 
Compensation (Equilibrium and Balance) 
 
The law of cause and effect is the law of Karma. This law decrees that every cause has its effect and that every effect must have a cause, and that everything in due course has to return to its source. In accordance with this law, all things in the world around us is there for a specific reason and originates from someone’s inner or mental world. The essence of thought power is that every single thought, word and/or action sets something in motion, which in the fullness of time materialises in our environment. 

Wise ones know that if we, individually and collectively, wish to become the masters of our destiny, every human soul eventually has to learn to take charge of their earthly minds. They accept that everything that exists and happens in this world is there for good purpose and appears for karmic reasons, i.e. at some stage it was created by one or all of us on the mental level. All wars, disasters and mishaps of any kind on the physical plane, no matter how great or small the events may be, are the result of human ignorance. Their only causes are the destructive thought patterns that over time establish themselves ever more powerfully on the mental level, for as long as the small earthly self still lacks an understanding of the higher and highest aspects of life that operate behind its outer shell, the world of appearances. Until the earthly self wakes up to its true reality and starts to consciously control its thought processes, there is nothing to protect any one of us against the destructiveness of feelings like hatred, greed, distrust and personal power-seeking. 

Regardless of how uncomfortable many people to this day feel with this concept, the gruesome incidents taking place in the present are caused by the same thinking patterns, which the human race individually and collectively nurtured in its bosom, in this lifetime and all those of the past. Realising this, the wise ones in our midst refuse to think or speak of good or bad fortune, chances, accidents and coincidences. They are aware that such things do not exist on the physical plane of life and do their best to help others to grasp what truly is at stake for humankind and where the future for all of us lies. 

Clearly then, the world around us is but a mirror of that which is happening on the inner levels of life and before anything can appear on the Earth plane, it has to be created on the inner mental plane. Knowing that, it stands to reason that at times of great disasters like the one that took place in Japan, March 2011, when this article was written, some gigantic shifts of consciousness are bound to have taken place on the inner level. As water relates to the emotional level, this particular shaking up of the inner consciousness of our race must have been followed by the sweeping away of huge amounts of the debris of false beliefs and prejudices, accumulated by our race in the course of almost certainly millions of lifetimes. 

Bearing this in mind, all the disasters that ever befell our world are likely to have reflected upheavals and major changes on the inner levels of human consciousness and of all life. Now that we are becoming more aware of the spiritual aspects of life and the importance of taking charge of our thinking, events like the above mentioned one most powerfully drive the message home of the oneness of all life and how, on its inner level, we are all one and belong together. That undoubtedly is why such waves of compassion and love, as huge as the water masses of the Tsunamis themselves, go out to those afflicted by natural and man-made disasters, as soon as the news about them reaches the outside world. The heart-warming, overwhelming response from the rest of our world to those who are suffering reflects clearly our inner connection with each other and all life. Whether we are as yet aware of this or not, it is there and we all react to it in some way or another.

It is interesting in this context to reflect on the significance of the arrival of the Cassini Mission space probe on Saturn’s moon Titan, in the context of the 2004 Tsunami. To those who have eyes and see and ears to listen within and without, the probe going into the orbit of Titan at 2am on Christmas Day 2004, also had special meaning. Was the Universe, through our environment, trying to give us a message and draw the attention of our world to the titanic destructive forces of nature? These same forces are contained in each one of us, because we are part of God, as much as God is part of us. These forces have to be understood and mastered by us, individually and collectively, if peace is to come to us and our world, at long last.

Nobody in their right senses would expect humankind to be able to do this on its own. I hope I shall be forgiven for repeating myself, but it cannot be stressed too much that with the help and the will of God all things are possible. After all, the purpose of our finding ourselves in our present existence is that we should learn to ask for and then trust the co-operation of the Highest beings, gratefully accepting their guidance. They are in charge of everything in our world, including us and they know God’s will and plan so much better than we could ever hope to do. They alone can teach us how to uplift and transmute the dark and destructive forces within us and our world into blessing and healing energy to be used for the Highest good of the whole of Creation.

To paraphrase the Buddha, we are shaped by our thoughts and we become what we think. When we have cleansed our earthly minds of all destructive and negative thought patterns and we have become a channel of light and the willing servant of our Highest or God Self, the Christ within, Divine joy, happiness and laughter fill our soul. They follow us like a shadow that never leaves and the necessity for further lifetimes in physicality has drawn to its close. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’ 
[*=center]‘Sowing The Wind’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 11, 2016)

_*All Things Are Possible*_

With the help and the will of God and the Angels
All things are possible.
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions dissolved
Through a better understanding of our true nature.
If our minds can conceive that these things are possible
And we believe that this is so with all our hearts and souls,
It can and will be done.

Therefore, Father/Mother Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your wisdom,
So that I may learn to choose wisely
And to work hand in hand with You and the Angels
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
And never again for selfish purposes.

May Your will be my will,
Your inspiration guide me and flow through me
With Your sacred words and prayers,
So that all life unfolds in accordance with Your Great Plan.

Amen
​ 
Love is the nature of the Universe and also its law. This force wants all its creatures to grow and evolve through learning from their own experiences. The true nature of humankind also is love, as from love we once came and into the state of love all of us in the end return. Any unloving thought, word and/or action is a transgression of this law, which in due course returns to its sender. It has to be made good and redeemed by the offender in some form, at some stage in their evolutionary development. Any act of aggression, terrorism and war – irrespective under what name it may present itself to our world – is a breaking of the law and a crime against humankind, Mother Earth and the whole of Creation.

From the moment of its creation, the human race has been growing slowly but surely in wisdom and understanding of its own character, the nature of its world and its God. That’s how, in the natural course of our evolution, we also have moved forwards from the more profound understanding of these things that for example the Native Americans had. Thus, we know by now that everything that exists in our world in the final analysis has been created by us. Even the weather, the tsunamis and hurricanes are outer reflections of happenings on the inner plane of life. The Earth is a living and breathing spiritual being, the outer manifestation of all that takes place within. She is indeed Gaia Sagrada, the sacred Earth, as she is known by the natives of the high Andes. She too is only temporarily encased in matter, the same as we presently are. Even if Earth’s physical form has already existed for billions of years, it has always remained in a state of transition. As ever more of her human children become aware of their true nature as beings of love and light, she gradually transforms herself into a planet of Light. 

In the final analysis, the true cause of all disasters is the temporary forgetting of our true nature and the reason why we are on the Earth plane. But, rejoice! Ever more are rising from their spiritual slumbers and the likes of you and I, the same as everybody else, are here to help them with this, as much as we can and with whatever gifts and talents the Universe has bestowed upon us. We need to help them become aware that every evil that still exists in our world is a test and a valuable opportunity for those aspiring to become healers and light workers in their own right. They need to know that our reactions to all situations reveal the degree of spiritual maturity a soul has reached at any given time. This is how those in charge of our race on the higher and highest levels of life are constantly testing every one of us, wherever we may find ourselves. 

So, when disasters are caused by human intervention, a great deal is revealed by a person’s readiness to lift all concerned – and I mean everybody and especially the perpetrators – into the light of the Highest Star, the Sun above the Sun, who loves and cares for every one of its creations. Events of this nature present all of us with special openings for reaching out ever more for the helping hand of God and the Angels, so that through us our world and everything that shares it with us can be blessed and healed. That’s what learning to walk hand in hand with God and the Angels means.

Only through constant practice of anything can we hope to get better at something. This is also true when it comes to learning to live once more in total trust that we and our world and all it contains is safe in God’s hand. The Angels really do know the will of God and the way each one of us needs to walk, as well as the task that is uniquely ours. As healers we are required to rise above the clouds of our earthly existence, especially when the going gets tough. Earth life means to teach humankind how to fly on the wings of the nuggets of truth that are hiding behind the spiritual wisdom of works like the Bible, the Koran, the Torah and White Eagle’s teachings – to name a few. As there is no preference, they are listed in alphabetical order. Wise ones are aware that it is in the nature of spiritual wisdom that book knowledge on its own is of no use whatsoever. It will remain dead until we ourselves bring it alive by applying it to every aspect of our daily lives. 

In my view, nothing builds up human faith in the goodness of this life as regularly contemplating in our prayers and meditations the fact that in spite of all the nasty things that are happening occasionally, it is still a wonderful and beautiful world which God created so that all His/Her creatures should learn to co-exist peacefully and harmoniously, so that its life can be enjoyed by all. It is a great gift and a privilege to be allowed to take an active and conscious part in the spiritual rebirth of our race and our whole world. Our task as light workers is to focus on overcoming the temptation of indulging in negative thought patterns that dwell on the darkness of the ignorance that to this day is very strong in our world.

The darkness and sadness, fears and anxieties, suffering and pain of the past and present of all Mother Earth’s kingdoms are waiting to be lifted into and absorbed by the radiance of the Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. This is the only place in the whole of Creation where they can be uplifted and transmuted into beneficial energies that flow back into our world for the healing and redemption of all life. The symbol of this star on the Earth plane is the six-pointed star. The lower triangle represents to whole and healed human soul who has been reunited with its Highest Self, the upper triangle. This is achieved by constantly working together, so that the earthly and Divine energies ever more mix and mingle. Every individual soul has to ask for itself for the guidance and protection of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and the Angels. They alone can show and teach us how this task should be carried out, in accordance with the will and wishes of the Highest, as well as our own. And that’s how, in the fullness of time, every one of us will gradually grow into a saviour and redeemer of ourselves and our world.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Love – Nature And Law Of The Universe’
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 12, 2016)

*You Only See One Side Of The Picture*
​ 
The points discussed in the previous chapters on the theme of disasters I found confirmed by a White Eagle teaching under the above heading in Stella Polaris, the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011: ‘God sees all sides of the picture, whether in the case of an individual or a nation. When you see suffering, perhaps mangled bodies and death through violence, you ask: ‘What of the poor soul that is innocent and does not understand the cause of its suffering?’ Indeed, although the mind of the earthly self may be ignorant, every soul has its share of wisdom. If you were able to watch the process of spiritual enlightenment that can take place when someone suffers, you would thank God for the gift of suffering. You would realise it still more if you could watch how such souls pass on to their rewards.

‘In any catastrophe there is ultimate mercy. Compensation is one of the five great laws of life. The compensation behind suffering is soul growth. You do not know the infinite love and mercy of your Creator. Because you only see things with your worldly vision, you do not recognise the tender loving care that provides for all who are suffering, lonely and afraid. Even when you watch a catastrophe, maybe see dead bodies left behind and an empty house, you say: ‘How terrible and shocking such death!’ But you do not know the providence that provides for the souls whose destiny it is to be released from their physical bodies in what may appear to you a terrible manner.

‘The victims themselves do not realise what is happening, but provisions are made for each one. When they have arrived on the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates your two worlds, all they know is that they are living, moving, breathing in a world that seems identical with the one they dwelled in before. With great tenderness and care they are brought to realise by the wise ones in charge of them that they have left the physical existence. Until they become aware of this, they do not know that they have died. We, your guides in the spirit life, watch these souls continually when they are awakened to this realisation. We see what intense joy and thankfulness they are feeling and expressing that their crossing over has been made so easily. That is their first reaction upon finding themselves in a world that is as solid and real but much more beautiful than the one they left behind. The most tender love constantly watches over all humankind. This does not merely demonstrate and manifest itself at times of death. It has always been with you and forever will be.

‘Remember that God uses His/Her Lords of Karma and even lesser beings who have it in their power to bring about certain conditions for the good – always for the good of the man or woman. So, if in future you witness a disaster, do not wring your hands and say: ‘How terrible! How could God permit such a thing?’ Remember that you cannot know what is on the other side of the material curtain.

‘Why, if God loves His/Her children, are volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves humankind, are humans allowed to go to war?’ These questions come under one category and that is that the Universal laws work in exact rhythm and with great precision. That’s why on the Earth plane periods must come when rain is withheld, as only through the lack of something can you learn to appreciate that which has been given to you. Always, things in the end come right again. 

‘You cannot have exactly what you want, until men and women have evolved into perfect, that is whole beings. Then you will know what your true needs are and what you want. Human folly and waywardness of the past is the true cause why suffering and destruction have to be endured in your present existence. God’s method or law rights the Universal equilibrium and creates balance in all things. Understanding this, wise ones do not blame God when things go wrong, but look within to see how far short of living in accordance with God’s laws and love they themselves are to this day.

‘To raise the vibrations, let us now visualise the Sun, the centre of your solar system, the spiritual Sun invisible behind the Sun. See the spiritual rays descending upon humankind, working in the most beautiful and wonderful way to get through into its consciousness the divine glory of your true being – rays working, blending, harmonising. No matter what apparent disruptions may still have to occur on the physical plane, these rays are permeating and drawing together the threads, weaving a glorious rainbow of colour and beauty through the whole of creation. Ultimately all of it transforms itself back again into that perfect light, the essence of the White Spirit, the Great White Light. There is no such thing as chance, no such thing as accidents on your plane of life. Everything works in perfect order and in accordance with the Universal laws, under the direction of the great spirits at the head of the rays that permeate humankind.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Prayer’
[*=center]‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2016)

*Mercy*
​ 
Today I would like to share with you a White Eagle teaching from a letter to friends of the Lodge October 2005: ‘We remind you once again that even in cases of catastrophe and when terrible problems arise in human life – when loved ones are snatched from each other – or maybe there are all kinds of afflictions, you need to remember that God is merciful, as well as just, and that you can only ever see one side of the picture. You do not know the compensations that are waiting on the other side. You cannot know, because you have no idea of the wonderful love that comes to souls called upon to go through the depths of the shadows. It is through these experiences that the affected souls find and feel their loving Father/Mother. How true is the parable of the Master going forth in search of the lost sheep which he took on his shoulders and carried safely home. So, whenever you look upon humankind’s sufferings, remember in your heart the compensation of love and the mercy of God, who sends His/Her ministering Angels to every soul who is in pain and suffering. Each one of them is compensated, loved and cared for.’

In ‘Stars Of The North’ January 2013,  a further item of White Eagle’s wisdom on this theme came my way: ‘The quality of mercy is not strained. It freely droppeth as the gentle dew from Heaven upon the place beneath.’ God’s mercy comes to refresh, comfort and heal the soul of humankind. Of course every soul has to learn its lessons, including the one about the occult laws ruling life. But because all people are part of God and comforting mercy always flows from the heart of God, it can and does also pour into individual hearts. To the degree people show mercy and forgiveness to their siblings in the human family, they receive in equal measure the mercy of God. Do you see the implication of this reasoning and why it has been said: ‘judge not that ye be not judged’?’ 

‘Therefore, let us spend our time putting into practice the love, mercy and siblinghood of the human race. The inflow of Divine love can give any soul the power to remit sins. God wills that humankind should hold no bitterness against anyone, but forgive freely. In spite of that, people have to duly suffer from the result of their sins. No authority between Heaven and Earth can save them from getting their just desserts and paying their dues. The ancient wisdom and the Cosmic law decree that only when this has been done, can the peace be found that passeth all understanding.’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2016)

*Human-Made And Natural Disasters

*_*




*_​As many of you know by now, I have always accompanied you through all your experiences, good and bad alike. I was there with you, even if for a very long time you did not know that this is so. Nothing was ever beyond My will or out of My control. Everything that ever took place on the Earth plane did so for wise reasons, namely to teach you and your world some crucial lessons. I sense the responses that are coming from many earthly minds in response to this. They are saying: ‘And what about times of tyranny, wars, holocausts, human-made and natural disasters, ranging from the torture of individuals, to mass exterminations?’ My beloved children of the Earth, such things too have been and still are part of your curriculum. ​ 
More of this in a moment, but first I wish to repeat what I told you in the chapter ‘2012 And All That’ of ‘Our World In Transition’, when the end of your world had been prophesied for the year 2012, because that’s where the Mayan Calendar ended: ‘Nothing out of the ordinary is going to happen in 2012. Look around you and see the profound changes that are now taking place in your world. Its evolutionary march forward is unstoppable and progressing well. This will continue in the year 2012 and beyond, the same as it is doing now and the way it has always done. Your world is changing rapidly before your very own eyes. In the year 2008, an important part of this was the new President of the USA. He brought with him a renewal of hope for your world. He, the same as everybody else, is guided by Me and the Angels. Never doubt that you and your world are resting safely in My loving hands.’

From time to time throughout the ages, I have given to you and your world new legends about prophets, seers and sages, who genuinely had the good of humankind at heart. Among them are the ones about the Lord Buddha, the Master Jesus and the Prophet Mohammed, to name but three. Gullibility has always been a problem in earthly life and to this day, some assume the role of soothsayers who are only too happy to take advantage of this. Did you know that sooth is an old-fashioned word for truth? Alas, on your present level of life it is still in the nature of things that the predictions of these people grow ever wilder, the more those around them believe in them and clamour for more. You can observe for yourselves how, when the masses show through their reactions how frightened they are, the forecasts of the professional gloom and doom mongers in your midst take on an ever more outrageous and less likely to be true colouring. 

You have to bear in mind that oracles of this nature, of past and present, still lack all sense of responsibility for their creations, which are their forecasts. Negative Karma is created through causing suffering and pain to any of My creatures. Little do your fortune-tellers know that they, the same as every other soul, are directly responsible to Me for every single one of their thoughts, words and actions. If they knew that instilling fear – especially the fear of God – into people’s souls is a spiritual crime that weighs more heavily than many others, they would soon turn the focus of their attention to more positive aspects of life. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 16, 2016)

*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World*
​ 
The following is the essence of an extract from ‘A Time to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘The power of thought is the creative force of all life. You are on the Earth to learn how to use your thoughts for good purposes only, for within you all is the Divine creative principle that has the power to create the right kind of vibrations and control every cell and atom of matter. We tell you this to help you recognise the Divine urge within you that wants to create a life that is free and holy, happy and healthy, joyous and loving. This is a life in which you are rendering service to your whole world and never lose sight of the land of light, your true home.

‘If you would like your world to become a more beautiful and peaceful place, you have to start creating it for yourself at this very instant in your mind. Hold the thought of the world you would like to live in continually in your thoughts. By refusing to allow any other ideas that would banish it from your consciousness, you are not only raising your own vibrations and aspirations but also those of your whole world. Trust that you and everything in it rests safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels. In your own life always put the constructive forces into operation and by the power of your thoughts release yourself from the imprisonment and darkness of the Earth. Do not allow your thoughts to drag you down and become incarcerated in your present existence. If you believe that good can come out of any kind of situation and that the best is yet to be, you are helping it to come about and it will be. 

‘Do not despair about the state of your world or dwell on the negative aspects of any situation. Refuse to be dismayed by the darkness of ignorance you witness in the people around you, cultivate love and compassion for them and all life instead. Remember that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the Universe adds to the sum of those already there and that the same is true for positive and good thoughts. Trusting God’s great evolutionary plan of life makes it easier to think in constructive and positive ways and to perceive that there really is a wise higher reason behind everything that is happening in earthly life. When you firmly believe in the final good outcome of any kind of situation, you are serving the evolutionary progress and raising of consciousness for the whole of creation. Even the smallest contribution any one of you can make to this is of the greatest importance.’

From ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2016)

*Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World*
​ 
This is such a critical time in the development of our world that it feels right to send this letter out to our world once more. The Old Testament’s book of Hosea goes back to the eighth century B.C. In 8:7 it sent an early warning note into the heart of humankind about the dangers and implications of all warmongering: ‘They have sown the wind and they have reaped the whirlwind. It has no stalk, nor an ear to yield meal, and if it were to yield, the strangers shall eat it.’ This teaching has not just one but two hidden esoteric meanings. First it refers to the law of Karma, i.e. what we send out into the world must return to us. 

But that is by no means all there is to it. In keeping with the Universal laws the force of whatever any one of us creates on the Earth plane through their thought processes and the actions following them increases and gathers ever more strength and momentum on its way back to us. This demonstrates that humankind’s most urgent need is taking charge of our thought processes and learning to control them. Constant practice alone can help us to become its masters rather than its servants.

May the orgies of destruction during World War II of places like Berlin, Leipzig, Chemnitz and Dresden – in particular on February 13 and 15, 1945 – serve as a reminder of how Germany, because it sowed the wind of war, could not escape the consequences of its actions. Universal justice worked through the Allies and ensured that the civilian population had to reap the bitter harvest of what our politicians had sown. The historian Frederick Taylor wrote about the destruction of Dresden: ‘It has an epically tragic quality to it. Dresden was a wonderfully beautiful city, a symbol of baroque humanism and all that was best in Germany. It also contained much of the worst from Germany during the Nazi period. In that sense it is an exemplary tragedy for the horrors of twentieth century warfare.’

Let this be a warning to those who to this day are walking on the warpath. We need to consider that with any event on the Earth plane there is always more than can be seen by our earthly eyes. The world around us is a reflection and an outer expression of the inner realities of life. No matter what happens in the world around us, we do well to remind ourselves that all manmade and natural disasters that have ever befallen our world were caused by us. Only then can the Universal justice of the law of Karma return anything to us. How can we as individuals counteract this and do our share of restoring the balance of our world? A great deal could be achieved if those who are reading this in their prayers and meditations asked for the radiance of the Goddess’s wisdom to flow from the Highest Star into the hearts and souls of the political, business and spiritual leaders of our world, to help them with their awakening.

Every war our world has ever seen has been proof of the fact that one fire cannot extinguished by another. All  this can achieve is creating more of the same. Humankind’s long history of warfare is a clear demonstration of how the Universal laws saw to it that the destructive forces of war always did indeed return to us and our world. They did this with a force that time and again had multiplied. The destructiveness and callousness of the two World Wars bear witness of this. During the review of this chapter, at the beginning of September 2013, the warmongers in our midst are again flexing the muscles of their ever more sophisticated war machinery, rearing to have yet another go. 

Have we, as a race, not learnt anything from the mistakes of the past? Are the people in charge blind to the spiritual background of our earthly existence and the Universal laws that govern all life in the whole of Creation? Or are they merely pretending not to know that we are responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions? Independent of whether their intention is for good and for evil purposes, each one of them causes a reaction, and every bit of what anyone sends out into our world, it can do nothing but eventually return to its sender and that with constantly increasing strength. Love is the law of life and pretending blindness is an even greater transgression against this law than mere ignorance.

All spiritual talents the Universe bestows upon each one of us are meant to be used first for our own healing and subsequently for around us who is in need of them. As soon as the Universe grants one of us the gift of clear vision, that soul becomes capable of seeing into the innermost centre and beginning of all life, and what it is like to at one with the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. Once this contact is made, if only for a brief moment, that soul opens as a channel through which God’s creative power and light can flow and act like a small spring of clear and life-giving water for all life. 

Every spiritual development has the potential of one day growing into a mighty flowing river that has its beginnings in the above described spring in human hearts. Bubbling from the Earth plane and trickling down the hillside, it grows broader and ever stronger and faster flowing, until it has become a great river in its own right that constantly pours itself with all its might into the vast ocean of life. Each one of these rivers makes a valuable contribution towards sweeping away the debris of prejudices, false beliefs and superstitions that to this day clutter the consciousness of our world, as described in the eleventh labour of Hercules.

O Great Father/Mother of all life, please grant us the gift of Your wisdom and help us find ever better ways of dealing with crises like the present one in Syria. Hand in hand with the Angels and You, we lift all warmongering tendencies that to this day dwell in human hearts and the energies they create into the temple of healing in the heart of the Christ Star. With Your will and in accordance with Your wishes, may they be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for all life, so that peace and harmony may be restored in the heart and mind of humankind and our whole world, at last. In the name of love we ask this. Amen

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Sowing The Wind’
[*=center]‘The Labours Of Hercules’
 
May the Angels of Healing and Peace be with us and our world, to protect, guide and show us the way, now and forever. 

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 25, 2016)

*The Triumph Of Good Over Evil*
​ 
‘All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing,’ said Edmund Burke 1729 - 1797, Irish orator, philosopher and politician. How right he was, but at the present stage of our race’s spiritual development being a good person is no longer as simple as it was in Burke’s time. 

To this day people who really are good at heart, but as yet unawakened to their true nature and the effect the Universal Laws have on all life and lifeforms throughout the whole of Creation, may well respond to terrorist actions by demanding that aircraft should be sent to bomb a place. This is done in the hope that some of the terrorists will be wiped out together with the unfortunate civilians who are getting in the way of their thirst for revenge, men, women and children, young and old alike. 

This aligns those who agree with such actions to the forces of darkness, the same side the terrorists are on. These two parties between them are creating ever more negative and destructive Karma for themselves, their country and our whole world. Every bit of it adds to the great mass that with the passing of time has already piled up and waiting to be redeemed by each one of us individually and collectively all of us together. Is that what YOU want? If it is not, please share this with as many as possible. 

Good and awakened people, in contrast to those mentioned above, align themselves to the forces of Light and tune into the White Healing Magic of the Universe. They seek the help of the Universal Christ Spirit and Its Angels and focus their whole being on the love and power of the Highest Star and the Brightest Light, the Sun of all Suns, the Christ Star. Wise ones project Its radiance into the hearts and souls of all who are involved in any kind of conflict, on both sides of the fence. They pray that the Divine seed in all human hearts stirs from its slumber, so that the Christ child, promised since the days of yore, be born in the realities of Earth life in all human hearts. Through this even the last one of us will eventually become aware of their true nature and the higher purpose and meaning of their earthly existence. 

Never forget that the Universe has granted all of us the gift of choice. For the first time in the known history of humankind we are allowed to have our say and make a conscious decision to which side of any ongoing conflict we wish to belong. Freedom of choice is a right and we need to become aware that every right automatically brings with it a duty, which in this case means we must choose. Let’s take care to do so wisely.


 Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Forces Of Good and Evil’ 
[*=center]‘The Prophet – Of Good And Evil’ 
[*=center]‘Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World – Nov/Dec 2015’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 29, 2016)

*White Magic And Black Magic*
​ 
God’s nature and our own is one of duality. Yin and Yang, masculine and feminine, highest and lowest, Heaven and Earth and so forth. The world around us reflects these dualities and polarities. It is a realm of ideas and every one of them has a lower and higher, positive and negative aspect, and can be used for good or evil purposes. The choice is ours which side we would like to align ourselves to. Learning about the abuse of the idea of brotherhood – I prefer the words kinship or siblinghood, whilst in pursuit of power, has always been part of the equipment used by every regime our world has ever seen, religious and otherwise, at least during the history that is known to us. It is used by the countries and organisations that to this day attempt – and in many cases so far succeed –  to suppress the natural and God-given rights and privileges of their siblings in the great family of humankind. 

The centuries old struggle between Christianity and Islam has always been but one of the many expressions of this struggle. Yet, even this can only continue for as long as the members of the warring factions on both sides remain stuck in the past, unaware. of their true nature and therefore failing to grasp the reason why they are here. There is no doubt in my mind that this too will eventually have run its course and disappear from our world. It will do so with the passing of time when every one of the belief systems that still exists in our world returns to their common spiritual roots, when people become aware of their true nature and their relationship with the Divine. All of us will then realise that in truth there is only one God to whom the various religions have been praying in different ways. There could be no better example for this than Sufism, the seed faith of Islam that comes from the heart and teaches tolerance, love and respect for ourselves, each other and all life. The Sufis are the Gnostics of the Islamic world.

We are all in this wonderful school of life together, so that we may act both as teachers and pupils to each other. For this purpose some of us, at any given time, may find themselves at the giving and others at the receiving end of every type of experience. Good, bad and indifferent ones alike, each one is only there to teach us something. That is the only way every soul can imbibe the lessons it requires on its evolutionary pathway back home into the awareness of its true reality and the oneness with God. 

The teacher/pupil principle is also true for those who to this day are doing their utmost to lead us and our world down the slippery slope of warmongering and evil. Whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, all evil deeds create alliances with the dark forces of the Universe and are in fact black magic practises. The sole purpose of these experiences is to help us and our world to differentiate between darkness and light, good and evil. The lessons of evil have to be absorbed as thoroughly by each one of us as the ones of good. Only by each one of us personally wading through the suffering that is created by evil can every individual soul and the soul of our world reach the bottom of the pit of evil. 

Not until we have learnt our lesson and in our desperation at last turn to God and the Angels to ask for their assistance, are they willing to show us how to find the turning point of our development. In the end all human souls through their own experiences have to reach the bottom of the evolutionary spiral of life. Only then can they begin to move in an upwards direction that consist of experiencing the polar opposite of evil in the compassion, tolerance and kindness of Universal love, again at the giving and the receiving end.

The zodiac with its opposing signs and houses and their energies clearly depicts every soul’s evolutionary pathway through life. It is a spiral that first takes us down to experience and become familiar with the negative aspects of each sign and then gradually upwards so that we can make their higher and highest qualities our own. The zodiac is a symbol of the wheel of life or fortune. Round and round we go on this wheel, one lifetime after another. The negative Karma accrued on the downwards slope has to be made good and redeemed on the upwards one, until the balance of our spiritual account in the great book of life has been restored. That in a nutshell is the road from sinner to sainthood, which every soul on its evolutionary pathway is constantly travelling. 

And when the going gets too touch, anyone who reaches out for the blessing and healing hands of God and the Angels and prays for their assistance, does receive it. Our pleas align us to the Universal forces of goodness and light. If we respond in the right way to what the Highest are giving to us, we slowly begin to evolve into channels of light who are capable of acting as lightbringers for our world. This makes us valuable instruments in the hands of the Divine forces and when they work through us we are taking part in and practising white magic. As increasing amounts of spiritual wisdom and understanding flow through us onto the Earth plane and ever more of those around us are waking up to their true nature, they too begin to feel drawn quite naturally into the energies of this higher stream of life. 

That is how down the ages every individual consciousness and that of our world has slowly but surely been expanding and growing. It is a process that will continue until every last shred of darkness and evil in our world has been dissolved, uplifted and transmuted by the forces of goodness and light into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all. And when finally every one of us on the Earth plane is operating on the same positive wavelength, peace and goodwill to all life will once more reign.

All of us together are responsible not only for our own development but also for that of our world. The right way of making a valid contribution towards achieving this state of affairs is by living not merely to enjoy ourselves, but for the beautification and benefit of our planet. Even the smallest of efforts in that direction by any one of us moves the spiritual evolution of the whole of Creation forwards and upwards. 

As aspiring lightbringers and healers we know that humankind, individually and collectively, has never struggled up the evolutionary spiral of life on its own. It is our task to draw the attention of ever more of those around us to this facts, so they too become aware of the spiritual powers that are constantly toiling on our race’s behalf behind the scenes of earthly life. When we make an effort to think and act in positive and constructive ways only, we are living as a good example that others may wish to follow. At the same time this is a way of training our spiritual listening to the words of power and love, wisdom and truth which the Highest Forces of life are broadcasting ever more forcefully into the consciousness of our world.

Finding our way back into the conscious awareness on all levels of our being that all life is one and that everything is in siblinghood and relationship with everything else in the whole of Creation, including the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, is the whole purpose of every soul’s earthly existence. This means shedding our sense of separateness and returning into the conscious awareness of our wholeness and at-one-ment with all life. That is the ultimate aim for all human souls which gains us access to the realm of white magic. When we finally are in complete harmony and siblinghood with all life and the love in our heart for our Creator and all life has become great enough, all power and life on the Earth and its surrounding spheres can use us. And we shall then be able to make wise, respectful and sensible use of the white magic.

 From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 31, 2016)

*A Visit From Wisdom*

*Or*

*The Guardian Angel*

One day, when I was in deep despair and could no longer 
See the way forward on my pathway through life, 
I prayed for the wisdom and love of 
The Great Mother of all life to come to my help. 
In dreamtime in the stillness of that night
One of Her Angels came and stood by my side. 
It gazed upon me like a tender mother,
Wiped away my tears and said: 
‘I have heard the cry of your soul 
And have come to comfort you.
Open your heart to me, so it can be filled with God’s light
Of wisdom, truth and knowledge,
Which flows through me into you.
Whatever is troubling you, tell me about it
And the wisdom of Divine Mother
Will speak to you and tell you what you need to know.’

Encouraged by this, I replied: 
‘Who am I, beloved Angel and messenger of God? 
How did I come to this frightening place, the Earth? 
What are the mighty hopes, the many books 
And strange patterns I encounter? 
What are the thoughts that pass
Through my mind like doves in flight? 
And the words that seem to be composed by
My desires and sung by my delights?

‘What are the conclusions, grievous and joyous alike, 
That embrace my spirit and fill my heart? 
Whose are the eyes that are looking at me,
Can see into the depths of my inner most being
And watch me when I am trying to flee from my sorrows? 
Whose is the voice that I hear mourning throughout my days, 
Chanting of my human smallness and unimportance?
Who or what is it that plays with my desires
And mocks my longings, is forgetful of yesterday’s deeds
And rejoices in the paltry things of the moment,
And at the same time is fearful of tomorrow’s coming?

‘What is this world that gets me to despise myself
And leads me to I do not know where? 
What is this planet that opens its mouth wide to swallow 
Animal and human bodies alike and nurtures
Evil things as well as good ones on its breast? 
Who is this creature that is satisfied with the love of fortune,
When it knows full well that beyond it lies 
Nothing but a union with the grave? 
Who is this being that seeks life’s kiss whilst death smites it,
That brings us human beings minutes of pleasure
That sometimes can be followed by years
Of regret and repentance? 
Who gives itself to slumber at times and is guided by dreams?
And what happens to those who flow down the rivers of folly 
To the sea of darkness? 
O Angel, please help me to understand.’

The Angel replied:
‘You are on the Earth plane to learn how to look at life
Through the eyes of God, your Highest Self.
First and foremost you are a spirit and soul.
In truth, you are a young God in the making, 
A spark of the Divine, the Light of all lights,
The Sun of all Suns, The Universal Christ. 
The purpose of your existence is evolution.
Without grasping this you will never be able 
To understand Earth life. 
And through the thinking of your earthly mind alone
You will never be able to penetrate the secrets of the hereafter.
Trying to do so is the height of folly.

‘Go to the wild places and watch the bees visiting the flowers
And the eagles revelling in their glorious flight. 
Visit your neighbour’s house and observe a child 
Enjoying the leaping of the fire in the hearth,
While its mother is busy with her household tasks. 
Be like a bee who is happy with who and what it is,
And do not waste your time admiring the soaring of eagles.
Be like the child that delights in the firelight,
Untroubled by its mother’s affairs. 

‘Become like a bee who gathers the nectar from all flowers
Within its reach and converts it into honey.
As you move from one experience to another,
The nectar you collect is the learning Earth life provide for you.
Even or rather especially from the most bitter ones
Your innermost being extracts the honey
Of wisdom and an ever growing understanding 
Of the purpose and meaning of your life. 
Become a wise one, who patiently and diligently 
Applies itself to its earthly lessons with the persistence 
Of bees attending to their task.
In the fullness of time this will lift your vision 
Above the concerns of the Earth plane.

On the mighty wings of God’s wisdom and truth, 
The Great White Spirit, whose symbol is the white eagle, 
You will be able to rise above earthly life and 
With the passing of time perceive 
An ever greater picture of the purpose and meaning of all life.
Fear not for those who shirk their earthly lessons 
And try to run away from them.
In due course they will be granted the gift of another lifetime,
So they can repeat the lessons they once shied away from. 

‘For a very long time, the bee’s harvest has been 
The sweet delight of humankind.
If need be, honey can be stored for thousands of years,
Without going off or in any way deteriorating. 
The bee’s gift also has some wonderful healing qualities.
And the wisdom and your constantly improving understanding 
Of life is your yield.
It has the same healing powers as the bee’s produce.
The honey you gather is yours to keep forever 
And after first having healed yourself with it,
When you share it with those around you, 
It can do the same for them.
The most wonderful thing is that
When one of you is healing, 
Your whole race and Mother Earth is doing the same.

‘Everything that is in your life is there 
For you to enjoy and for teaching you something.
All books and patterns and also
The beautiful as well as ugly thoughts
That come to you unbidden.
They are the results of the things you created
By your own thinking and behaviour patterns of past lifetimes. 
In this one make sure that the only words you speak weave a bond 
Between you and all your siblings in the great family of humankind.
Your grievous and joyous experiences are the result 
Of the seeds you scattered in the field of your spirit 
In previous lifetimes and earlier in this one.
Knowing this, make sure from now on only to sow
The things you want to reap in the future. 

‘The young soul inside you, who plays upon the world of your desires,
Opens the door of your heart for the light of love to enter
At a later date and the Earth with its ever open mouth
For all of you in the end
Frees your spirit and soul from the slavery of 
The desires of your lower earthly self.
The inner world is alive in your heart.
It contains everything you think of as your world. 
The ignorant, small and insignificant creature 
You believe yourself to be,
Once freely and willingly emerged from the heartmind of God.
It ventured forth to experience the joys and laughter of earthly life,
But also its pain, suffering and sadness.
With the passing of time all of these things together
Are helping you evolve into an ever more understanding
And enlightened, compassionate and loving being.
Alas, the way from the darkness and ignorance of the Earth
Back into the illumination of God’s wisdom and truth 
Can only be found by wading through all these things.’ 

Gently the Angel laid its hand on my burning brow and said:
‘Go forward now and take possession of all parts of your being
And do not tarry on your journey into the oneness with your Creator.
This is the road that eventually takes all God’s children of the Earth
Into healing, perfection and wholeness, which is holiness.
This means being in command of every aspect of your nature, 
Upper and lover, earthly and Divine alike.
So, do not fear any thorns and boulders on your path,
For I am with you and will light your way,
Now and forever.

‘The role I have been given by God
Is to support and sustain you at all times,
Not only when you have a special need, like now.
I am not allowed to carry you, 
As that would interfere with the development 
Of your own strength.
But rest safely in the knowledge that whenever you call for me, 
I shall come to hold your hand and show you the way,
The way I am doing now.’

Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:


‘About Angels’
 
From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 1, 2016)

_*About Angels*_
​
The Angels are in charge of us and our world. From our race’s earliest beginnings they have been communicating with us through groups of guides and helpers in the world of spirit or light, our true home. Everybody knows the word Angels, but what does it mean? Angels are a great force and a power that sometimes presents itself to humankind in a form we can understand and connect with. Those who already are fortunate enough to be able to see Angels, perceive them as highly illumined beings. Great streams of radiant light emanate from their heads and shoulders that makes them look like wings, though in truth they consist of power and light. The Angels are part of us and we are part of them. Therefore they are familiar with every soul’s individual spiritual maturity and that of our whole world. They are the only ones who know reliably how much of God’s eternal wisdom and truth should be revealed to us and at what time. Theirs is the decision of how and through which channels a new part of it should be presented. 

As beings from the higher and highest levels of life, Angels are pure spirit who do not require any kind of vehicle for getting about, the way we do. But, whenever it is desirable that our world should become aware of their presence, they may take on a form that resembles a human one. Moving by the power of thought, they have no need for wings, as we know them from our feathered friends. We too shall eventually be capable of locomotion like the Angels. The speed of thought is faster than that of light and even now, by thinking ourselves in another place we can instantly be there, though so far in thought only. 

However, as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved, there will be nothing to stop us from going on interplanetary exchanges. There will then be no need for prohibitively expensive and clumsy spacecrafts, the way travel is done at present for even the shortest distances into space. If in times to come we want to go and visit some of our cousins in the great family of life on far distant planets, all we shall need to do is think of them and their place and ask our thoughts to take us there. Naturally, this kind of space travel cannot come about for as long as someone’s soul remains trapped in Earth’s illusions of time and space.

Quite literally, Angels are everywhere. When climbing a mountain we somehow sense a powerful presence, we are responding to the call of the Spirit of the mountain, who is part of the Angels in charge of the Water element. Those who are fascinated by and drawn to water, be it in the crashing and pounding of the sea or at other times the gentle splashing of its waves, the roaring flow of a great river or the tumbling of waterfalls, are responding to the call of the Angels or Spirits of the water element. Sun worshippers and/or those who enjoy gazing into the flames of a candle or an open hearth fire, are tuning themselves into the energies of the Angels and Spirits in charge of the Fire element. Those who love the sound of the wind, as it whispers to them in the slightest rustlings of leaves or through the howlings of a storm, are responding to the call of the Angels and Spirits of the Air element. 

The Etheric element is the realm of spirit, God’s spirit as much as Mother Earth’s, the Angels’ and also our own. The etheric is in charge of all the other elements at work on the physical manifestation of Mother Earth’s spirit. The huge orchestra of life is controlled and directed by the power and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life.

If your Sun, Moon and/or Ascendant are in one of the Fire signs of Aries, Leo or Sagittarius, you are likely to feel an affinity with the Angels and spirits of the Fire element. If they are in one of the Air signs of Gemini, Libra or Aquarius, it will be for the Air element. If they are in one of the Water signs of Cancer, Scorpio or Pisces, the Water element. And if they are in one of the Earth signs of Taurus, Virgo or Capricorn, the Earth element. 

It is wrong to speak of an Angel as he or she. Like God, they are androgynous and whole, as we are on the inner level – or rather will be again, when the two parts of our nature have been healed into one again. In God and the Angels the masculine and feminine energies lovingly respond to each other. Harmoniously, they function together and are never in discord and at loggerheads with each other, the way ours frequently are. 

As soon as another human soul comes forth from the heartmind of God, a Guardian Angel is allocated to it. This Angels never leaves us. Steadfastly, it stands by our side and holds our hand, throughout every one of our earthly lifetimes as well as the resting periods in the world of light, forever guiding, protecting and showing us every step of the way. As we grow and evolve, the Angel’s own evolution keeps pace with ours. Without any unnecessary interference it accompanies us through all our experiences, even the deepest, darkest and most traumatic hours ones. Only when we ask the Angels for their help can any of them intervene and come to the rescue.

Angels, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, including us, are ceaselessly striving to grow and evolve into ever higher and more beautiful expressions of life. To enable them to carry out their duties towards the Highest in the process of Earth’s evolution and ours, they need our assistance as much as we require theirs. The better we cooperate with the Angelic realm, the more speedily and smoothly the transformation of our spiritual rebirth and that of our world does proceed. And we give thanks and praise to You, Great White Spirit, for the Angels taking care of us and the elements with their power to provide us with all the things we require, down to every crumb of the food we eat and every drop of water we drink. Amen.

 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 6, 2016)

*All Things Are Possible*

With the help and the will of God and the Angels
All things are possible.
Any condition can be healed,
Crooked corners made straight
And mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions dissolved
Through a better understanding of our true nature.
If our minds can conceive that these things are possible
And we believe that this is so with all our hearts and souls,
It can and will be done.

Therefore, Father/Mother Creator,
Grant me the gift of your wisdom,
So that I may learn to choose wisely
And to work hand in hand with You and the Angels
For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,
And never again for selfish purposes.

May Your will be my will,
Your inspiration guide me and flow through me
With Your sacred words and prayers,
So that all life unfolds in accordance with Your Great Plan.

Amen

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 12, 2016)

*Sowing The Wind*
​ 
Hosea 8:7 from the Old Testament attempted to strike an early warning note into human hearts and souls with its: ‘They have sown the wind and they have reaped the whirlwind. It has no stalk, nor an ear to yield meal, and if it were to yield, the strangers shall eat it.’ Looking at the state of our world, one cannot help wondering how many ever paid attention to it. The Hosea teaching refers to the Universal law of Karma, which decrees that whatever anyone projects out into the world has to return to its sender. But that is by no means all there is to it. The force of that which we create on the Earth plane, through our thought processes and the actions following them, increases and gathers ever more strength and momentum on its way back to us. This demonstrates that humankind’s most urgent need is taking charge of our thought processes, learning to control them instead of being ruled by them. Constant practice alone can help us to become the masters of this aspect of our nature rather than being its servants.

God is as much part of us as we are part of God. On our own we are nothing and cannot create anything. Yet, as co-creators with God – within reason and with the help and the will of God – we can create anything. As living parts of the ever expanding Universal energies, we too are expansive and dynamic beings. This expresses itself in abstract as well as in visible terms, so that given time, all our creations enlarge. This shows in the way we learn. The more we learn the more our consciousness expands. The more we give, the more we receive, and so forth. This principle applies to everything we send out into our world and it is well worth our while to carefully watch every thought, word and action, because we are responsible for each one. Knowing this puts us in charge of our destiny and this is the only way we can take charge and ensure that only the right things return to us.

Whatever we create, for good as well as for evil, more of the same inevitably comes flooding back to us. For example, being loving generates more love; living peacefully brings more peace, whereas war faring returns to us and our world as ever more destructive wars, as the past has clearly shown. Let us not fool ourselves! On the spiritual level of life cheating does not exist and escape from or avoiding the unerring justice of the Universal laws is impossible. The more human souls become aware that God is always with us and that therefore nothing ever gets away from the scrutiny of Its all-seeing eye, the more it is likely that we shall strive to conduct our lives with honesty and integrity. In this way we, each through their own efforts, are capable of changing the course of our own destiny as well as that of individual nations, our whole world and the whole of Creation.

It is not difficult to see how our chances of making some real progress on the evolutionary spiral increase because of all the knowledge we are now allowed access to. It really does set us free to consciously decide which way we wish to travel in future. Further down into darkness and evil or up and ever up back into the light of our true being, at one with our Highest Self, the choice is ours. Becoming aware of our true nature and taking charge of our destiny is an immensely empowering experience, but it also brings us the responsibility of choosing wisely. It’s a great time and energy saver as well, because whenever we are in difficult situations, we no longer look towards others to provide us with the answers to our questions. Instead, we go within and consult with our inner teacher and guide.

As you can see, taking responsibility for everything that is in our life is a wonderfully liberating experience. One cannot help wondering how long it will be until the leaders of our world, business, political and spiritual also grow wise to that. The Universe tests the human soul constantly to establish how much understanding it has thus far developed, and the trials of power are particularly difficult ones. Would that the consciousness of all those who are presently in leading positions throughout our world, wake up to the fact that no-one on the Earth plane has any real power. This would help them to recognise their responsibility for wisely handling any power that has been entrusted to them.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 18, 2016)

*Reaping The Whirlwind*
​ 
May the orgies of destruction during World War II of places like Berlin, Leipzig, Chemnitz and Dresden – in particular on February 13 and 15, 1945 – serve as a reminder of how Germany, because it sowed the wind of war, could not escape the consequences of its actions. Universal justice worked through the Allies and ensured that we, the civilian population, had to reap the bitter harvest of what our politicians had sown. The historian Frederick Taylor wrote about the destruction of Dresden: ‘It has an epically tragic quality to it. Dresden was a wonderfully beautiful city and a symbol of baroque humanism and all that was best in Germany. It also contained all the worst from Germany during the Nazi period. In that sense it is an absolutely exemplary tragedy for the horrors of twentieth century warfare. . . .’

Let this be a warning to those who to this day are walking on the warpath. We need to consider that with any event on the Earth plane there is always more than can be seen by our earthly eyes. The world around us is a reflection and an outer manifestation of the inner realities of life. No matter what happens in the world around us, we do well to remind ourselves that manmade and natural disasters alike are part of the Universal justice of the law of Karma. How can we as individuals counteract this and do our share of restoring the balance of our world?’ A great deal could be achieved if those who are reading this in their prayers and meditations ask for the radiance of the Goddess’s wisdom to flow from the Highest Star into the hearts and souls of the political, business and spiritual leaders of our world, to help them with their awakening.

Every war our world has ever seen has been proof of the fact that one fire cannot be extinguished by another. All  this can achieve is creating more of the same. Humankind’s long history of warfare is a clear demonstration of how the Universal laws saw to it that the destructive forces of war always did indeed return to us and our world. They did this with a force that time and again had multiplied. The destructiveness and callousness of the two World Wars bear witness of this. During the review of this chapter, at the beginning of September 2013, the warmongers in our midst are again flexing the muscles of their ever more sophisticated war machinery, rearing to have yet another go.

Have we, as a race, not learnt anything from the mistakes of the past? Are the people in charge blind to the spiritual background of our earthly existence and the Universal laws that govern all life in the whole of Creation? Or are they merely pretending not to know that we are responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions? Independent of whether their intention is for good and for evil purposes, each one of them causes a reaction, and every bit of what anyone sends out into our world, it can do nothing but eventually return to its sender and that with constantly increasing strength. Love is the law of life and pretending blindness is an even greater transgression against this law than mere ignorance.
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 23, 2016)

*Learning To Control Our Minds*
​ 
Do you sometimes get a sneaking feeling that our world has become one in which only bad news is good news? I do and to me refusing to give way to this and taking part in any kind of negativity is an important part of our role as healers. Instead of adding to the clouds of darkness that surround us and our world by insisting on watching and listening to the news, we are here to do everything that is within our power to counteract these tendencies and do our share of dissolving these clouds.

We are responsible for what we allow our earthly minds to be filled with.  And for anyone who is seriously interested in taking charge of theirs, I suggest that you set a good example to others. Whenever you hear or see it is time for the news on radio and/or TV, exercise your freedom of choice and remind yourself that your set has an ‘off’ button. Before opening a newspaper, recall that no-one can force anyone to read or listen to anything. Protect your mind from being bombarded with and penetrated by all the negativity our sensationalistic and media-orientated outer world is constantly trying to pump into the collective consciousness.

When your friends find out that this is what you are doing, they will soon enough tell you whatever they consider to be important, whether you ask them or not. Why not try it for a while and watch how they relish reporting any negativity they have come across? This kind of thing has always been happening in our world; it is just that with the advance of technology it can now be served almost instantly to all who are willing to pay attention. After all, it’s a great filler of air time and seller of newspapers.

As you and I prefer quality of information rather than quantity, switch off. Please, do yourself the favour of refusing to create your own guilt trip for doing so.  Instead, be happy and rejoice, because increasing numbers of people round our world are coming to the same conclusions. Reflect on how environmentally friendly your behaviour is. Think about the energy you are saving, and the forests that do not have to be chopped down because of you and all those like-minded souls round the world. Then feel good about yourself and all you are doing to help our planet in its struggle against over-consumerism. Let those who are addicted to the news not fool themselves into thinking that this issue is unimportant. It is, because we are all responsible not only for our thoughts, but also – as mentioned earlier – for what we allow our minds to be filled with.

More imperative still is that we, the awakened ones, do not dwell upon chaotic material conditions. Are we not privileged indeed to know that – in spite of whatever may happen in our world – everything rests safely in the hands of the all-pervading, all-loving, all-knowing, all-powerful and all-understanding spirit of our Divine Father/Mother, the Great White Spirit? All who ever spent a lifetime in the Native American tradition, as many who are here now are likely to have done, know how in those days the Great Spirit was worshipped by all. We were aware then, as we are now, that this is not only the Source of all being, but also the One from whom all the blessings on the material plane life come forth, including our own life. The One is going to provide us with all the spiritual strength and sustenance we shall ever require, so that we may carry out the special work that has been assigned to us for our present lifetime. We can always turn to It and draw from It whatever our needs turn out to be.

Let us pray together: ‘Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator, forgive us our trespasses and help us and our world to uplift and transmute all the evil that ever was and that which still is in our world, into the Highest good and the greatest joy of all life, so that we may join the praises of the Angels for Thee and Thy Glory. Now and forever – Amen’
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 25, 2016)

*Building  The** New Jerusalem*
​ 
Many think that our world is falling apart and that humankind is neglecting its duty of caring for it, and that therefore it will perish. It is true that sometimes on the surface of life there seems to be nothing but confusion, pain and suffering. For as long as we fail to look beneath or beyond this, we shall be unable to notice the progress that we and our world have been making throughout time. But even for those who can see, this it is impossible to tell where God’s great plan of life wants to take us in the future. This is because it is not our place to know.

But, whether we are as yet consciously aware of this or not, each one of us is part of the great stream of light and siblinghood that is getting ever stronger on the Earth. We are the pioneers of the Aquarian Age and all who already are aware of their true nature can and indeed need to consciously make their contribution towards manifesting God’s light of wisdom and truth on the Earth plane. This is one of the many ways in which it is possible to express our love for God and the world that has been given to us. Another one is expressing the compassion and love we feel for our fellow human beings, endeavouring to be patient and tolerant towards them, whilst all the time steadily holding on to that which we know to be true.

Any small effort we make is valuable because it helps to activate and bring fully alive the flame of love and the light in everybody’s own heart and that of the whole of humankind. To paraphrase Ralph Waldo Emerson, let us not follow where the well trodden trail may lead, but instead go where no-one has ever walked before, so there is no path and leave a trail behind that others may wish to follow. Thus, each can do their share of building on our present level of life the New Jerusalem, the city of light described by St. John in his Revelation. It is revealing itself with ever greater clarity that this is not going to be a place somewhere  but that, all along, it has been a symbolism for the awakening of the spark of the Divine, the Christ Spirit, which each one of us contains in seed form.

The way it is now coming fully alive in the heart and soul of all humankind, that is the New Jerusalem. We are its builders. The realisation that every human heart contains a spark of the Divine and that this is the living God, who eventually wakes up in each one of us, that is the building of the New Jerusalem. There is no need to wait until we go to Heaven, which by the way is state of consciousness and not a place where anyone goes either – more of this later. We can start right here and now by making an effort to think, speak and act in loving ways and to live in accordance with laws of the Universe, thus coming back into harmony with it. We are here to learn to trust its wisdom to know and show us how to bring us and our world the growth – whatever this may entail – that will take us back into the oneness and togetherness with all life.

I find it helpful to quietly affirm to myself every so often: ‘God is in me and will use me when I am willing to act as Its channel for lovingly spreading truth and knowledge. I come from love and to love I now return. The real purpose of this life is the realisation of this my true reality.’ Try it for yourself and listen carefully to the responses that rise from the innermost core of your being through the world of your feelings. They are the feedback we constantly receive from our inner guide and God Self who can tell us at any given time whether something we hear or read is true or false.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 28, 2016)

*The Cause Of All Suffering In Our World*
​ 
After having gone through traumatic events, there comes a time when things settle down again. We then need to take stock and start to work our way through the events, to sort the wheat from the chaff in our life. Painful experiences call for true forgiveness, the kind that comes from our heart and soul; it alone can bring healing and peace to our inner self. It is an act of clemency and to my mind, one that can only truly be found through understanding the underlying higher purpose of our experiences and why they were necessary. Coming to terms and making peace with the events of the past – not only this lifetime but all others – is of great importance for all of us. Because of our inner oneness, when one of us heals our whole world does the same.

To my mind, there are several main reasons for all the suffering we and our world ever had to endure. In the long course of our evolution, it became necessary that we should forget or rather lose all contact with our conscious awareness of:

• Who and what we truly are.
• Where we came from and one day will be going to.
• The reason why we are here.
• The knowledge that we and our world, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, are subject to great Cosmic laws, God’s laws. The most important one of these is the law of Karma, explained earlier.
• The fact that everything has its origin in us, in our thinking and behaviour patterns, and that all things start and end with us.
• And that therefore if we wish to change our world, we have to begin with ourselves.

As we know by now, this amnesia was merely a temporary one. It was not intended to last forever. The sound evolutionary reason behind all this is that each should learn from first hand experiences the difference between good and bad, darkness and light, and so forth. Alas, as a result of our memory loss, the consciousness of our race gradually filled itself with ever more false beliefs, superstitions and prejudices.

As Don Miguel Ruiz writes in ‘The Mastery of Love’: ‘The mind knows – and that’s the problem’. The earthly mind for a very long time has been thinking it knows things that are now revealing themselves as untrue. To this day, this creates all the difficulties of our world. They are hard to overcome because we need to convince the earthly mind of the truth of the knowledge that is now coming to us from the highest levels of life and help it to accept this.

In my view, the first essential step towards ending all the suffering that is in our world is taking a good look within. It is necessary to establish which of our deeply ingrained behaviour and thinking patterns are no longer valid for us. They then either need to be discarded completely or at least changed. Born of the beliefs we once saw as truth, they now present serious obstacles in the way of our individual and collective evolutionary progress. Everybody has their work cut out for them, for we all have brought a great deal of excess baggage of this nature with us.

From ‘The Life and Teaching of the Masters of the Far East’, Volume Three comes: ‘A house divided unto itself is shattered and must fall. United it does maintain forever. Choose whom you will serve. Division is failure and death. Unity in the Father/Mother Principle is eternal progress, honour and dominion.’ This wisdom is relevant to what is happening to everybody now, because we are all trying to develop our spiritual nature but are still hanging on to old fears and habits. For as long as our earthly and our Highest Self are in conflict, we shall be a divided house. It is time now to choose between allowing our lower mind to run our life or turning increasingly towards our inner guidance, so that with Its help the mind in our heart can be developed.

However, the letting go of the emotional baggage of the past that this requires is by no means easy, because by now the old beliefs are so deeply embedded in our subconscious.  We can do nothing but wait until they are ready to surface and when they do, ask God and the Angels to help us to deal with them. This requires patience and also courage, but knowing that any obstacles we encounter on our pathway through life always present us with opportunities for learning, rejoice. Give thanks to the great wisdom of our Divine Father/Mother that it provides sufficient lessons for each child of the Earth. And bear in mind that those who refuse to pay attention to theirs will be presented with them time and again in different forms. Until their behaviour shows that they have got the message, they will not be allowed to move on to studies of a more elevated nature.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 31, 2016)

*About Pain*

A woman spoke: ‘Tell us of pain!’ 
And the Prophet replied:
‘Your pain is but the breaking of the shell
That encloses your deeper understanding.
You have to know pain,
Even as the outer shell of any fruit has to break,
So that the seed it contains can begin to grow and emerge into the Sun.

If you could but open your heart to the wonder
And the miracle that *is* your life and all life,
So that you could see that they are contained in everything.
If you could do that, your pain would not seem less wondrous
Than your joy.
You would then be able to accept the seasons of your heart,
Both their coming and their going,
In the same way as the inevitability of the seasons 
That pass over your fields.
And you would watch yourself, with serenity and wonder
Through the winters of any grief,
Knowing with certainty that spring and resurrection
Will surely follow.
And that even in the event of the death of your physical body
You can be sure to be granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth, 
For as long as you require it.

With the onset of wisdom, you will begin to recognise 
That much of your pain is self-chosen and that 
It is the bitter potion by which the physician within you, 
Your Highest or God Self,
Is trying to heal your small, sick and wounded earthly self.
Understanding this you will be able to trust 
The Divine Wisdom of your very own Heavenly physician,
And drink Its remedy in silence and tranquillity.

You will then rest safely in the knowledge that 
Its hand is only seemingly hard and heavy, 
And that in truth the cup that now burns your lips
Is given to you by the tender hand of the Unseen,
And that this cup has been fashioned from the clay,
Which the Great White Spirit, the potter of all life,
Is moistening with Its own sacred Father/Mother tears.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius 

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 23, 2017)

_*You Only See One Side Of The Picture
*_





​
The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides under the above heading, which appeared in Stella Polaris,  the bi-monthly magazine of the White Eagle Lodge June/July 2011: ‘God  sees all sides of the picture, be it in the case of individuals, groups  or nations. When you see suffering, perhaps mangled bodies and death  caused by violence, you ask: ‘What of the poor soul that is innocent and  does not understand the cause of its suffering?’ Indeed, although the  mind of the earthly self may be ignorant, every soul has its share of  wisdom. If you were able to watch the process of spiritual enlightenment  that can take place when someone suffers, you would thank God for the  gift of suffering. You would realise it still more if you could watch  how such souls pass on to their rewards.

‘In any catastrophe  there is ultimate mercy. Compensation is one of the five great laws of  life. The compensation behind suffering is soul growth. You do not know  the infinite love and mercy of your Creator. Because you only see things  with your worldly vision, you do not recognise the tender loving care  that provides for all who are suffering, lonely and afraid. Even when  you watch a catastrophe, maybe see dead bodies left behind and an empty  house, you say: ‘How terrible and shocking such death!’ But you do not  know the providence that provides for the souls whose destiny it is to  be released from their physical bodies in what may appear to you a  terrible manner.

‘The victims themselves do not realise what is  happening, but provisions are made for each one. When they have arrived  on the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates your two  worlds, all they know is that they are living, moving, breathing in a  world that seems identical with the one they dwelled in before. With  great tenderness and care they are brought to realise by the wise ones  in charge of them that they have left the physical existence. Until they  become aware of this, they do not know that they have died. We, your  guides in the spirit life, watch these souls continually when they are  awakened to this realisation. We see what intense joy and thankfulness  they are feeling and expressing that their crossing over has been made  so easily. That is their first reaction upon finding themselves in a  world that is as solid and real but much more beautiful than the one  they left behind. The most tender love constantly watches over all  humankind. This does not merely demonstrate and manifest itself at times  of death. It has always been with you and forever will be.

‘Remember  that God uses His/Her Lords of Karma and even lesser beings who have it  in their power to bring about certain conditions for the good – always  for the good of the man or woman. So, if in future you witness a  disaster, do not wring your hands and say: ‘How terrible! How could God  permit such a thing?’ Remember that you cannot know what is on the other  side of the material curtain.

‘Why, if God loves His/Her  children, are volcanoes and earthquakes permitted? Why, if God loves  humankind, are humans allowed to go to war?’ These questions come under  one category and that is that the Universal laws work in exact rhythm  and with great precision. That’s why on the Earth plane periods must  come when rain is withheld, as only through the lack of something can  you learn to appreciate that which has been given to you. Always, things  in the end come right again.

‘You cannot have exactly what you  want, until men and women have evolved into perfect, that is whole  beings. Then you will know what your true needs are and what you want.  Human folly and waywardness of the past is the true cause why suffering  and destruction have to be endured in your present existence. God’s  method or law rights the Universal equilibrium and creates balance in  all things. Understanding this, wise ones do not blame God when things  go wrong, but look within to see how far short of living in accordance  with God’s laws and love they themselves are to this day.

‘To  raise the vibrations, let us now visualise the Sun, the centre of your  solar system, the spiritual Sun invisible behind the Sun. See the  spiritual rays descending upon humankind, working in the most beautiful  and wonderful way to get through into its consciousness the divine glory  of your true being – rays working, blending, harmonising. No matter  what apparent disruptions may still have to occur on the physical plane,  these rays are permeating and drawing together the threads, weaving a  glorious rainbow of colour and beauty through the whole of creation.  Ultimately all of it transforms itself back again into that perfect  light, the essence of the White Spirit, the Great White Light. There is  no such thing as chance, no such thing as accidents on your plane of  life. Everything works in perfect order and in accordance with the  Universal laws, under the direction of the great spirits at the head of  the rays that permeate humankind.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘Human-made And Natural Disasters’

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------

